# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Israel plans largest WB settlement expansion  in 30 years ; Surprising Obama response

## enhanced_deficit

By below formula, how much Israeli land inside 67 borders Palestinians can claim for the 2000 plus Palestinian children, teens, women, men Israel killed in last few weeks in the Israel-Gaza "war"?  
And what led Obama to go from "does not want to see even one cement mixer in the West Bank" stance in 2009 to remaining completely quiet/giving more aid/weapons to Israel in 2014 when the largest Israeli settlement expansion in 30 years is announced?  What changed between 2009 and 2014? Did the infamous Andrew Adler editorial in 2012 play a role in such strikingly different reactions?


*2009:*

U.S.-Israeli relationship takes new direction
By Jeffrey Heller
                  JERUSALEM            Tue Jun 2, 2009 
"*The president doesn't want to  see even one cement mixer in the West Bank*," an Israeli political  source, briefed by Netanyahu aides, quoted U.S. Middle East envoy George  Mitchell telling an Israeli delegation that met him in London last  week.
Possible  scenarios for twisting Netanyahu's arm could range from U.S. inaction at  the United Nations in thwarting resolutions critical of Israel to  choking off some military supplies, political sources and commentators  said.
"Delaying the  shipment of spares for the Apaches can ground the air force," political  columnist Ben Caspit wrote in Maariv, referring to Israel's U.S.-made  attack helicopters.
     "The replenishment of ammunition and weapons supplies in the event of  another expected conflagration in the Gaza Strip or Lebanon is a matter  of American goodwill," Caspit said.
Few expect Washington ever to go as far as to hurt Israel's defences, but it does have other diplomatic pressure points.
http://in.reuters.com/article/2009/0...40040020090602



*2012:*

*Publisher of the ‘Atlanta Jewish Times’ suggests Mossad should assassinate Obama*
_Adam Horowitz on January 20, 2012 
_John Cook reports at Gawker:   Andrew Adler, the owner and publisher of the Atlanta Jewish Times,  a    weekly newspaper serving Atlanta’s Jewish community, devoted his     January 13, 2012 column to the thorny problem of the U.S. and Israel’s     diverging views on the threat posed by Iran. Basically Israel has  three    options, he wrote: Strike Hezbollah and Hamas, strike Iran, or “order a hit” on Barack Obama. Either way, problem solved!
 Here’s how Adler laid out “option three” in his list of scenarios     facing Israeli president Benjamin Netanyahu (the column, which was     forwarded to us by a tipster, isn’t online, but you can read a copy here):




> Three, give the  go-ahead for U.S.-based  Mossad agents to take out a   president deemed  unfriendly to Israel in  order for the current vice   president to take  his place, and forcefully  dictate that the United   States’ policy  includes its helping the Jewish  state obliterate its   enemies.
> Yes, you read “three” correctly. Order a  hit on a president in order    to preserve Israel’s existence. Think about  it. If I have thought of    this Tom Clancy-type scenario, don’t you  think that this almost    unfathomable idea has been discussed in Israel’s  most inner circles?
>  Another way of putting “three” in  perspective goes something like    this: How far would you go to save a  nation comprised of seven million    lives…Jews, Christians and Arabs  alike?
>  You have got to believe, like I do, that all options are on the table.







*2014:*

*'Anyone You See, You Shoot': Israeli Soldiers Recall the 2014 Gaza War*
The Nation.‎
Estimates of the Protective Edge casualty count vary somewhat, but they  generally range around 2,100–2,200 Palestinians killed, largely  civilians, against 73 Israeli fatalities, 67 of them soldiers. An additional 11,000 Palestinians were wounded during Protective Edge, and almost 500,000 were forced out of their homes.




*Mike Carlton resigns due to intense pressure following SMH article on Gaza war*


Carlton said the decision to suspend him came from Fairfax business and metro publisher 
Sean Aylmer, who overruled Sydney Morning Herald editor-in-chief Darren Goodsir.
Goodsir wanted to suspend Carlton for four to six weeks after the abusive reports surfaced 
in The Australian.
“They said they want to suspend me for four to six weeks to “consider”... but I said “don’t
bother I’m resigning. I hung up on them,” Carlton told the Daily Mail Australia.
http://www.abc.net.au/mediawatch/tra..._newscomau.pdf


*Obama: Israel has right to defend itself*
The Jerusalem Post
Jul 19, 2014 - International community voices concern over increasing civilian casualties in Gaza.


*Israel appropriates massive tract of West Bank land*
Move comes in wake of  kidnapping and murder of three Israeli teens; intention is to build a  large settlement, Gvaot, between the Etzion settlement bloc and  Jerusalem.
By                                                                                                                                                                                 Chaim Levinson                                                                                                                                       |                                                                                                                               Aug. 31, 2014 
                                                         The appropriation of 3,799 dunams (988 acres) of West Bank  land between the Etzion settlement bloc and Jerusalem was announced on  Sunday by the Israel Defense Forces' Civil Administration.
The  appropriation was decided on by the cabinet last week as a response to  the kidnapping and killing of three Jewish teens by Hamas militants in  the area in June, according to the administration's announcement.
Anti-settlement group Peace Now said it was the largest land appropriation in 30 years.
The  intention of appropriating the land is to create territorial continuity  between the Green Line and settlements of Beitar Illit, Kfar Etzion,  and Gvaot.
The appropriated land belongs to five Palestinian villages in the Bethlehem area: Jaba, Surif, Wadi Fukin, Husan and Nahalin.
haaretz.com/news/diplomacy-defense/.premium-1.613319


*Israel demolished homes of 1,177 Palestinians in Jerusalem and West Bank in 2014
*

*2015:*

*Netanyahu promises no Palestinian state if he is re-elected* 
MSNBC
Mar 16, 2015 - With less than a day until Israel's election, Prime   Minister vowed on Monday that there will be no Palestinian state if he   is re-elected .

France hopes U.S. won't stand in way of two-state resolution
  The Associated Press                                                                                    |   Mar. 31, 2015 

*U.S. pressing France to postpone UN resolution on Palestine*
By                                                                                                                                                                                       Barak Ravid                                                                                                                                             |                                                                                                                                     Apr. 29, 2015




*Related*

Wikipedia: List of Israeli assassinations

*U.K. parliament candidate calls for kidnapping of Obama*

"I can't breathe": Reported neck-hold by Israeli soldier kills Palestinian minister

Billboards calling for cutting aid to Israel  springing up across Montana




Canada's largest  Church joins boycott Israel campaign

LewRockwell.com: U.S. Senators Are Nearly All Stooges for Israel

Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well? 

Under "Occupation", Palestinian Christians Face Potential Extinction

*US taxpayers paid more to Israeli military budget than Israelis*





*Christie calls for 'forceful' defense of Israel, says Obama not 'decisive'*

When Israel attacked Gaza, killing 100 civilians, Hillary Clinton said we have to support it ’110 percent’

US tax payers funded Israeli interrogators  torture  Palestinian prisoners

*The Obameter: Provide $30 billion over 10 years to Israel

*Is the ongoing Surge of Police State in America a Surge of Blowback?

Newly declassified documents reveal how U.S. agreed to Israel's nuclear program

U.S. had emergency plan for attacking Israel in 1967
Haaretz
Apr 23, 2007 - 
For some time, the United States had had an emergency plan to attack   Israel, a plan updated just prior to the 1967 war, aimed at preventing   Israel from expanding westward, into Sinai, or eastward, into the West   Bank.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                  In   May 1967, one of the U.S. commands was charged with the task of   removing the plan from the safe, refreshing it and preparing for an   order to go into action.

*Checking in for a flight has never been the same since 1967*

*9/11 was to punish U.S. for Israel policy: Philip Zelikow 9/11 Commission Exec. Dir.  * 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHel...VwYbu6X-cQuvMM

*62% of Britons Say Israel Guilty of War Crimes

*Gropefest:  Palestinians & Americans Coming Closer..*
*


Audio of Hillary Clinton Proposing Palestinian Election Rigging

*Trump is a Friend of Zion*

New poll finds most Americans back U.N. resolution condemning Israeli settlements

*Hollywood Studios blacklist Cruz over Gaza letter, offer lead roles to neocons' lapdogs





*James Woods: 'I Don't Expect to Work Again' in Hollywood
www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/james-woods-i-dont-expect-646351
Oct 9, 2013 - After repeatedly criticizing President Barack Obama, actor    James Woods suggested in a tweet late Tuesday that his politics may    cost him work.

James Woods on Obama: He’s the ‘gift from hell’
The Washington Times                                                  Thursday, September 12, 2013                     
The latest came this week, in response to a report from   British press  that revealed    the National Security Agency commonly   provides Israel  with    intelligence data — without first stripping out   private and  personal    information on American citizens. The Guardian in  London reported the  item, the latest in its coverage of document leaks  from Edward Snowden.
Mr. Woods unleashed his views of the matter — and of Mr. Obama's role in allowing the practice to occur — on Twitter.
He wrote: "Report: Data on Americans shared with Israel ... Obama: the gift from hell that keeps on giving."

A shadowy Israeli firm is accused of spying on US government officials to undermine Iran deal

Obama:There has never been any man or woman more qualified for Presidency than Hillary Clinton



Obama firmly opposed Israeli settlements before Andrew Adler threat scandal
2009 Obama Redline
U.S.-Israeli relationship takes new direction
JERUSALEM            Tue Jun 2, 2009 
"The president doesn't want to  see even one cement mixer in the West Bank," an    Israeli political  source, briefed by Netanyahu aides, quoted U.S.    Middle East envoy George  Mitchell telling an Israeli delegation that    met him in London last  week.


Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner: Israel’s insurance policy

Why Sirhan Sirhan, a Jerusalem-born Palestinian Christian, Shot Bobby Kennedy

Caution graphic language: Pro-Netanyahu young American Jews used racial slurs against Obama
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b62_1...293&comments=1

Mike Huckabee SLAMS Obama for His “MIDDLE FINGER” to Israel

Audio of Hillary Proposing Palestinian Election Rigging

US Sanctions on Russia Aimed at Challenging Trump on Palestine-Israel Settlement

Hillary Clinton: I vote for Iraq war with conviction

Iraq/Afghanistan wars disabled 624,000 US troops , Divorces  up 42%, Foreclosures up 217%




*Top US General Says American Troops Should Be Ready To Die For Israel
*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-Z8wiRG3P0

#1 GOP Cash Bundler, Sheldon Adelson, Calls For US to Bomb Iran w/Nuclear Weapons


May 14, 2018 
*Mega-donor Adelson, with access and influence, scores two pro- Israel victories* 
These are heady days for casino billionaire and megadonor Sheldon Adelson. 
A  passionate and hawkish advocate for Israel with close ties to its      prime  minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, Adelson  was in Jerusalem today for  a      celebration of the U.S. embassy’s  relocation to that city, a       longstanding priority for the mogul.  Similarly, Adelson had pushed  hard      for President Donald Trump to pull out of the Iran nuclear  deal,   which    happened last week.
And the day after that announcement, Adelson   quietly slipped into the      White House for a private meeting with  Trump  and three top      administration officials: Vice President Mike  Pence,  Treasury Secretary      Steve Mnuchin and an Adelson  favorite, National  Security Adviser    John   Bolton, according to two  conservative sources  familiar with the      previously unreported  private event.

Top-neocon reverses course, says Trump's ‘most pro-Israel president ever’

*True neoconservatives:*

- Elliot Abrams (Rubio, Cruz adviser)
- Sheldon Adelson (Billionaire donor, Rubio backer)
- Sen. Kelly Ayotte
- Gary Bauer
- Cofer Black (Romney adviser)
- Brad Blakeman
- John Bolton (Cruz adviser)
.....

Sheldon Adelson: I'm basically a Social Liberal

America-First: MAGA's top funder Adelson wants his children to serve in Israeli military  

Top US General Says American Troops Should Be Ready To Die For Israel



*
*

----------


## Natural Citizen

Everyone else in the free world just calls it Real Estate. I don't get the whole "settlement" thingamabob.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Israelis stealing more land, eh?

Just read the WIKILEAKS 'Kissinger Cables" from the US embassy out of Tel Aviv... you'll get the complete picture of their objectives set from the very beginning.

----------


## 69360

It's because the zionists have gone completely off the reservation. If Obama forbid it and they did it anyway, he appears weak.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> It's because the zionists have gone completely off the reservation. If Obama forbid it and they did it anyway, he appears weak.


Cats/plants out of the bag?


*U.S., Britain, Australia wont support Palestinian bid for statehood at UN*

*Palestinian delegation  in N.Y. continues to canvass members of Security Council; China, Russia  and Jordan are on board with resolution pressing to end occupation,  sources say.*

                                                                                                                                                          By                                                                                                                                                                                 Jack Khoury                                                                                                                                       |                                                                                                                               Sep. 29, 2014 | 1:37 AM                                     |                                          23                             


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     PA President Mahmoud Abbas speaking at the 69th United Nations General Assembly in New York City on Friday.                                                                                                     Photo by AFP                                             



                                                                                                                                                          Palestinian sources say members of Mahmoud Abbas  delegation to the UN General Assembly in New York have received  definitive noes from the United States, Britain and Australia  regarding a proposed Security Council resolution setting a timetable for  ending Israels occupation of the West Bank and establishing an  independent Palestinian state on the 1967 borders.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               The  officials have met with envoys from all 15 member-states of the United  Nations body in the past few days in order to gauge the response such a  resolution could expect. China and Russia, as well as together with  rotating member Jordan, told the Palestinians they would support such a  resolution. The other 15 states did not give a definitive answer.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Senior  members of the delegation told Haaretz that most of the countries  expressed understanding for the move and recognition of the difficult  situation of the Palestinians in light of Operation Protective Edge and  the suspension of negotiations with Israel. They said some  representatives requested more time before making their stances public.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Our  main aim at this point is to get a majority of nine, one of the  officials said. Even if in the end the Americans use their veto, it  will put the Palestinian position in a much better place for taking  other steps, like approaching the General Assembly and international  organizations. All substantive Security Council draft resolutions must  have the agreement of all members in order to be adopted. Any of the  five permanent members of the body  China, France, Russia, the United  States and the United Kingdom  can use its veto power to reject a  substantive resolution.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               As  of Sunday, the Palestinians were continuing to canvas Security Council  members in search of a majority, knowing that its value would be chiefly  symbolic.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Palestinian  officials say the United States has been pressuring Arab states to  recommend that the Palestinian proposal be delayed for a few months.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Weve  heard comments in the corridors urging us to postpone [the resolution]  for various reasons, like it will undermine the war against Islamic  terror or affect the mid-term elections [in the United States], a  source told Haaretz. Thats why [Abbas] is working to convene the Arab  group and hear them declare that they support the [Palestinian] move, so  as to blunt the American pressure.                                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Palestinian  presidential spokesman Nabil Abu Rudeineh said a U.S. veto of the  resolution in the Security Council would serve neither the Americans nor  the war on terror that the United States is leading  because in such a  situation the administration will stand against justice and  international law, and most countries in the world that have already  recognized a Palestinian state in the 1967 borders. The United States  will place itself in opposition to the nations of the world, and  especially the Arab countries that are cooperating with it in the war on  terror.                                                  

http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomac...medium=twitter

----------


## presence

> Everyone else in the free world just calls it Real Estate. I don't get the whole "settlement" thingamabob.


Real Estate is traded by deed and contract between consenting parties.

Settlement is eminent domained from a sovereign albiet occupied State, by an occupying force and then sold to settling "citizens" of the occupation.

Real Estate transfers usually involve a realtor and a lawyer

Settlement transfers often involve one of these:

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Obama Years  - A Dark Chapter In World History*

A Change... the world is disgusted by:


*Lessons From a Dark Year in Syria*
Bloomberg - ‎21 minutes ago
Noah  Feldman 

The sad but I think inescapable conclusion is that the Syrian refugee   crisis has a high probability of becoming permanent -- even if the war   eventually ends in a de facto Assad victory. It shocks the conscience to   think of almost 5 million people unable to return to their homes.





*
*
*Trump: Obama 'is the founder of ISIS'*
www.politico.com/story/2016/08/trump-obama-clinton-founded-isis-226893
Aug 10, 2016

*"ISIS" news headlines in US media have dropped by 92% since Trump win

*Obama's $195 Million Aid Package for Al Qaeda-Led Syrian Rebels 
Aug 8, 2013 

Obama Waives Ban on Arming Terrorists to Aid Syrian Rebels 
3 days ago 

*Poll:                                                                                                                                  Will Neocons-Al Qaeda alliance  end well?**

ISIS  = RM 2.0    ?*




Related

*Obama firmly opposed Israeli settlements before Andrew Adler threat scandal*

ISIS' rise in post-Moammar Gadhafi Libya catches CIA by surprise
Washington Times-Jul 3, 2016
Sirte and other parts of Libya became destabilized after the death of    Moammar Gadhafi, and President Obama acknowledged that a lack of ...
[Seriously, don't such groups pop up everywhere we spread freedom.. from Afghanistan to Iraq to Libya to Syria?]


*Obama-Hillary foreign policy left a legacy of bloodshed, mass deaths*

*The 12-Year War: 73% of U.S. Casualties in Afghanistan Occured on Obama's Watch*

Army officer suing Obama over unauthorized war

*Iraq/Afghanistan wars disabled 624,000 US troops , Divorces  up 42%, Foreclosures up 217%*

*VA Stops Releasing Data On Injured Vets As Total Reaches Grim Milestone*
  November 01 2013 
The United States has likely reached a grim but historic milestone in      the war  on terror: 1 million veterans injured from the fighting in   Iraq    and  Afghanistan. But you haven't heard this reported anywhere   else.    Why?  Because the government is no longer sharing this   information  with   the  public. 
http://www.ibtimes.com/va-stops-rele...lusive-1449584


Most Americans see Obama as Dishonest, Untrustworthy

Bernie Sanders slams Hillary Clinton's "racist" comment

Neocons' puppet Hillary Clinton: I vote for Iraq war with conviction*


*Obama: There has never been any man or woman more qualified for Presidency than Hillary Clinton*



Alexa, which notorious drone gangsta was also winner of Nobel Peace Prize?
*


http://images.huffingtonpost.com/201...-15droneC1.png


*"Every Time I Think About Those Kids It Gets Me Mad"
*



Poll:Should Obama donate book deals/$400K Wall Street speeches money to injured vets/drone victims?

Controversial Opinion: Drone Killings a Sexual Thrill for Obama

Pastor Wright: Obama a puppet of bankers

*Freedom Spreading Abroad:

**Obama's War Crimes: The U.S. Drone War*


SWC Drone King's Victims Diaries I

SWC Drone King's Victims Diaries II

SWC Drone King will not publicly apologise for Afghan civilians deaths

U.S. commander apologizes for drone strike that killed Afghan child

More than three out of four Afghans live in fear of the  U.S. troops 

The Kill Team

*Reporter Asks White House if US Airstrike that killed 11 children is ‘Terrorism’*

While You Were Debating Obama’s ‘Selfie,’ U.S. Drones Killed 13+ Yemen Wedding Guests



Most Americans see Obama as Dishonest, Untrustworthy

*Obama called "war criminal" & "hypocrite of the century" in Irish Parliament*



*Freedom Costs at Home:*

*The 12-Year War: 73% of U.S. Casualties in Afghanistan Occured on Obama's Watch*
*
Iraq/Afghanistan wars disabled 624,000 US troops , Divorces  up 42%, Foreclosures up 217%* 

 *22 veterans commit suicide everyday*

Why did Capitol cops cut down 'innocent' woman?

Daughter of unarmed black mother Miriam Carey who survived DC shooting    by cops after her car ,in which  mother & daughter were riding   together, had  come to dead end stop is younger than Nabila.



Mentor News

*Pastor Wright: Obama a puppet of bankers
*
*Barack Obama, Wall Street Co-Conspirator?*
http://billmoyers.com/2013/01/31/bar...o-conspirator/

*The Untouchables: How the Obama administration protected Wall Street from prosecutions*
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/jan/23/untouchables-wall-street-prosecutions-obama





Click here to view the original image of 979x603px.





*Rev.  Jeremiah Wright: Barack Obama was selected before he was elected
*
Rev.  Jeremiah Wright: "Barack Obama was selected before he was elected.      Wall  Street selected him. GM, Ford and Chrysler selected him. When     you  are  selected by them, you are beholden to them." 

Referencing the Book of Exodus, he warned churchgoers to "Please       remember that Pharaoh was black, so not all of your oppressors are       white." A chorus of "amen" and a phalanx of arms rose simultaneously       into the air in agreement with Mr. Wright.

baltimoresun.com

*Majority of Americans now believe  Obama is "dishonest and untrustworthy"*

----------

